# My Avatar Too!



## jkath (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm having no luck in the avatar dept. I'm having the same trouble as Deadly Sushi was. Can someone wave the magic wand over me?


----------



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Is it too big?


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2005)

It's the right size - GB made it for me 

I am having the exact problem sushi was having on his "my avatar" posting. They fixed his, but mine is still "broken"


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2005)

Hang tight jkath. We have a team of crack professionals looking into it


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2005)

(jumping up and down as only a small dog can do, while clapping hands quickly)

hooray hooray hooray! You fixed it!

GB - you are da bomb!


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2005)

I may be the bomb, but you are the bombshell 

Actually I can't take all the credit...MJ was the one who was able to get it loaded. Three cheers for MJ!


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2005)

Hooray for both of you!

Apparently the geniuses are those that only go by 2 letters..........
GB......
MJ.....

(*smacking self on the head) I KNEW I should have been JK!

Again, thank you thank you thank you...and don't forget to visit the Virtual Cafe that Sushi set up!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 16, 2005)

All these beautiful women........ all married. :?


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Guess I should have read this thread before I tried to change mine. I'm also stuck! Is this too big?
http://images7.fotki.com/v106/photos/2/28482/1287613/salad_5189-vi.gif






Smaller
http://images8.fotki.com/v159/photos/2/28482/1287613/salad_5189vi_15080-vi.gif


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

I tested your avatar - let's see if it works.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

lol - yep!!!!  do you know how to add it?  If you don't just hollar and I will put it in for you - and I'll delete mine! lol


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

LOL, I had an avatar until I tried to change it! It is just like everyone else's, here's what it says:


"Your Current Avatar~No Avatar Specified~Avatars are small graphics that are displayed under your username whenever you post.​Do not use an avatar *this is checked*
Note: if you have a custom avatar selecting this option will delete it."

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar

The reset button does not work.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe it's turned off to regular posters and only accessable to admin. and mods?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

how's that??


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't know how, but we can do that on our fish BB.  Whoever runs the control panel would have to check it out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

momcooks - you have an avatar now!


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks!:p 

I need 10 characters for a post!  LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

You COULD stick that tongue out 10 times  - Now I have to find an avatar! lol


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

That looks like a smiley face to me!  Maybe I need new glasses.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

You expect me to believe that with you rolling around laughin' like that!!!!    (that's my favorite avatar to abuse by-the-way!!!) lol I'm still thanking MJ for that one.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's a couple.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 18, 2005)

Now these are tongues.


----------

